# A Gentle 1/2 hour for 80 days vs. Hours on the toilet



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just another perspective to consider regarding the IBS Audio Program 100 - once in a while there a some folks who are not aware of how hypnotherapy works over time and have objections to having to listen daily - here are Mike's thoughts on this - Of course, it this really bugs you, then you should consider something else...







For more information you can also visit http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk or call 877-898-2539*Time Taken to Listen to the program vs. Time being sick with IBS! * Over the years we have heard of various reasons why some folks may object to hypnotherapy. But once they learn that there have been over twenty years of proven clinical research and that thousands of IBS sufferers have been helped by this method, they investigate further. One of the biggest considerations for our customers in choosing hypnotherapy, is that after years of other failed treatment methods and medications, the IBS Audio Program 100® was usually the method that worked for the vast majority of sufferers. But when first learning about our program, we have found that there are a few folks who seem to think that the 100 days allotted for the completion of the full course seems to be a huge intrusion of their time. But consider this. How many hours have you spent in the bathroom since you have been diagnosed with IBS? How many hours waiting at the doctor's office, for diagnostic tests, for prescription medications? How many events have you missed over the years? Most likely, all these IBS-related incidents add up not to hours, but to months, even years. So if you consider the 100 day program to be a great intrusion on your time, you might also want to consider this. Out of the 100 days, there are 20 days of rest, where you are not required to listen (it is suggested that you re-listen to the commentary for your own benefit, but this is optional, and not dependent upon success.) So that leaves 80 days of listening - with about an average of ½ hour per session. That comes to a mere 40 total hours of listening. One work week. Isn't ½ hour a day a small price to pay for getting your life back? We think so. And so do the thousands of IBS sufferers who have completed the program. The biggest comment we get is that most IBS Audio Program users wished that they would have tried the program sooner. So putting it into perspective - a scant ½ hour a day where you do nothing but listen and relax and take time for you - time for you to begin your journey to healing!


----------

